# New Type of RP



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive been thinking and I wanted to make a suggestion. On another site I play a game called Forum Wars where players create armies and battle each other, but its very small.

Since so many people are part of Heresy Online I was wondering if we could try to create something like that here.

It'd be simple to understand, choose your side in the 40k galaxy or even create your own, the Dark Talons may have a chance to shine in this, and battle other players in big story-driven battles or just slaughter-fests for fun. Ground and Space could be covered.

What do you all think?

People Involved
Lord of the Night
Baron Spiky
Toffster
Dark Angel
Euphrati
Deathbringer
Bloodthrister


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I'd be interested :grin:


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Same, had a idea from this, daemon wars? Like 2v2 people, pick up all your adoptbles and we could devise some kind of strategy and have a war lol!

:laugh:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This could be interesting I agree, perhaps I shall join but I do not know as of yet. What kind of things would you be able to command? Would there be a limit? Ect


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

An interesting idea, however I do have some questions regarding the actual 'RP' nature of it:

How would this fit into the realm of role playing (instead of say, tactics)?

How would the battles be run? By a gm who would judge the actions and then place an outcome/advance the storyline?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Isn't this sorta like tactica wars?
I'd be interested but I'd need to know alot more


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Euphrati said:


> An interesting idea, however I do have some questions regarding the actual 'RP' nature of it:
> 
> How would this fit into the realm of role playing (instead of say, tactics)?
> 
> How would the battles be run? By a gm who would judge the actions and then place an outcome/advance the storyline?


Well in terms of tactics it'd be similar to squad command or army. Ill use an example, Ultramarines 3rd company.


The first and second Tactical squads move up and open fire with their bolters while the Assault squads wait in reserve to back them up. A flamer marine in the 1st squad fires into the Ork bunkers along the way.

The first and second Devastator squads set up their heavy bolters and missile launchers respectively, they fire into the Ork hordes with the Heavy bolters and the Killa Kan groups with the missile launchers, providing the Tactical squads with long range support.


That is an example of a post in this kind of RP. Its up to the person you play against to be fair, but you have to be fair as well. Units have limits, Space Marines have much more though but still have limits. This is the kind of reply that would be good.


The Ork boyz charge forward against the tactical squads, firing their shootas until they get close enough, many orks fall to the bolter fire but their numbers allow a lot of boyz to get into close combat and attack with their choppas. The Orks in the bunkers are flamed out.

Two of the Killa Kans fall to the missile fire, one of the remaining three fires its Rokkit Launcha at the Devastators to force them down, the other two charge forward to attack, their shootas blasting to keep the devastators pinned.


People would choose an army, every single faction from 40k is available, even the Mechanicum and the Titan Legions would be ok, Titans would be very fun to see. Even older armies like The Lost and the Damned or the Harlequins would be welcome. But realism is important, you can't have 1,000,000 Space Marines. So choose realistic limits for your armies, a full Space Marine Chapter isn't out of the question as long as you build it up through time, which can be worked out in a bit. A GM would decide what a good limit is for each army and if you reach that limit then no more recruiting, go spill some blood.

GMs would be needed for this, perhaps to solve disputes. Basically one would start with a small army, like a Space marine captain and a few apothecaries and some scouts and marines. Build up until you have a full company then more companies until a full chapter. Or you can choose an existing army and join them with a army of your own, for example the 98th Host of the Word Bearers.

You would start off with one world, you can own that world or if its a famous world like Macragge, T'au or Sicarus then you can only be part of it, not own it. You build up your armies and fleets and start establishing yourself on more worlds, plenty to go around, or in some cases like the Eldar just build yourself up, and eventually wage war on others. Planets can be taken or taken back but key worlds like Terra cannot be taken, battle could reach them but they must remain in the hands of their factions. What you do with the planets you conquer is up to you, protect them, corrupt them, enslave them, either way. You can recruit from any world you conquer, even forcibly.

You would also not own the faction, just a part of it. Nobody would control the entire Imperium of Man or the entire Ork race. This means that even if your army is wiped out then your faction is fine and you can restart.

As for Special Characters you cannot control them. You can interact with them and use them in a storyline but you cannot be them. So no Eldrad Ulthrans or Abaddon the Despoilers, this is so everybody can access these characters for their use and that nobody claims them outright. Make your own characters.

If this does well then we may be able to devote a section to it, in which case I would suggest establishing planet lists to show what planets are under your control or you have a base on, army lists to show your units and how many of them exist, character lists to detail your own leaders if you so wish. But we shall see.

So what do you all think?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I do like the sound of this. However, I like to put more detail rather than "Tactical Squad advances" I would like to include things such as names, sounds, ect just to not make it....Robotic. Would that be allowed?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Love the sound of it but yeah i agree with da i would want to make detailed posts

Plus i would b very happy to help GM


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> I do like the sound of this. However, I like to put more detail rather than "Tactical Squad advances" I would like to include things such as names, sounds, ect just to not make it....Robotic. Would that be allowed?


That would be encouraged. I was just making a simple explanation.

As for getting this started I would like to get some GMs for it. If we work at this we may be able to make quite a fun rp game.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd love to be a GM too! 

but I'd also like to play along too! (would that be possbible? Then I just won't GM over my own army, but leave it to the others  )


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright here is what im going to do. Im going to make a list on the first page of people who want in. If we work together we can make a new RP game out of this.


----------



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll join as a smal ork clan the skull basha's led by Warboss Rudmek.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lets save working armies and that stuff for when its all set up. First off we need to make official rules, appoint GMs and try and get more people. Also set up a place to start it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I don't think its a very good idea myself, at least not with everything I've seen. Role-playing, from all I've seen, is more about assuming the identity of one or a few characters in order to take part in a story; its not for you to lord over an entire army and duke it out with another person while a mediator watches over you both.

That sounds more like something that might be found in role-play games, not role-play threads, and even then I say that believing it to be a stretch.


I mean have you looked at the other RP's in this section? They are, in one form or another, story driven. This idea of two armies clashing, its not no matter how you might spin it really. (Some of you might point out those large scale RP's Necrosis did, but how many of them ever really worked out to a conclusion in the end? How many of them did not involve god modding by one or more members?)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

For the record, I never said I would be taking part. I need to see how this developes before taking a actual part. I have my own RP in the works, thus I do not know if I shall be able to find the time to make posts ect.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I never said this had an end. Its meant to be an open-ended game. That and godmodding can be inevitable sometimes but thats what GMs are for.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So lets see if I'm getting this:

No story, the whole thing is honestly not plot driven in any way
No end, it just goes on and on and on and on and....
Its not really about role-playing, its about controlling an army and duking it out with someone else's army
This is centered around one of the smallest aspect of role-playing and only that one aspect, that being fighting
This is all based around one giant game, not about role-playing in general
If all or even a portion of that is true, then I think you have no firmly sold me on this not belonging here. It sounds more like a giant game with 'matches' rather than any of the plot driven stories the RP's that have always made up this section. Once again, role-play games might be the best place for this.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah i thought ther would be a certain degree of interaction between charactors
sort of like hammer of olympia but on a bigger scale... not just fighting randomly without any sort of charactor interaction

I would be happy to help gm it but I wouldnt be interested in like being part of a major fight rp. I enjoy the minor squabbles between charactors far to much and dont really get much out of the orks charged etc


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Whoa there killer, I just asked some questions about your concept... I never said I was interested in actually being involved with it.

I'm more of the opinion of Darkreever in that I don't see the actually 'roleplay' in this idea. Social character interactions are at the very heart of what drives a role playing storyline and, from your descriptions, there seems to be little to no true character interaction or growth in what you have laid out. 

The concept feels more like a text-based Dawn of War game than something for the role-playing section.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its not just fighting. And really yeah its like Hammer of Olympia on a bigger scale. Very story driven but with plenty of battles. Battles will only be one aspect of it, story is the bigger part otherwise its just technical and boring.

And no end since why make a good thing end.

And im just adding the names of people who MAY be interested.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> And no end since why make a good thing end.


Because a good thing knows that there must be an end. Without an end, it just goes on and on and etc; that will get boring an unoriginal.


Also, can you please explain to me what else might be involved in this other than two armies duking it out? Character interaction seems rather hard, character development seems harder than that, what about problem solving that does not require force? Non combat NPC interaction; how about small scale interaction?


As for your list being made up of those who are merely interested, I think not. Your list has everyone as those who are involved and last I checked being involved is a lot more than simply showing any interest. (And even then, at least two or even three of the names on that list have never once told you they are interested.)


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm glad i finally have taken a look at the roleplay threads again outside of my subscriptions.

I think I may be able to add some good things to this idea to possibly make it work and actually be fun. But with anything that's large in scale it would take a lot of work. Just managing 13 people who control one person each is quite a bit of work.

I see what you mean about there being no end becuase it is meant to be enacting the galaxy of the 41st millennium as if it were in present time, on going as it would be 'real life'. Factions die just to be replaced by others.

I have a good mind for GMing I guess so if this ever got up and running I would do my best to help out with that aspect.

I can see how it would remind some of a text based dawn of war, but i also realize that it is different tin the sense that there is more growth potential with your army.

if you could link me to wherever this is where you said you first saw it that would be great so I could take a look at exactly what they are doing.

I've always been fond of ideas like this but they pretty much always end up just being too hard or complicated. everyone or the GM would have to keep track of exactly how many people were in each players army before and after battles. which types of units they were and what weapons they carried. the worlds as you mentioned would have to be kept track of, and how many battles each one has seen to determine how beat up it is.

The fairness thing between the players I cannot see working without the GM being referee. each player would have to lay out what their forces do and the GM would have to decide who lives and dies. Otherwise arguments would be inevitable and battles would get ridiculous. 

the rp aspect of something like this, would come from your army taking a realistic place in the overall universe. Battling would not be the only thing going on in other worlds, getting this from your owning worlds statement, your goal would basically be to control the most territory, or have more than the other players. You would want the most territory, the best army, the best economy, etc.

interaction with important characters that cannot be in your army directly would then be meant to help you gain things such as populations liking your faction more on certain worlds you control or helping to work out alliances between players and such.

Even in this sense though, you would not be developing your army on a character basis. you could have your commanders be individuals but it wouldn't serve anymore of a purpose as they do again, say in DoW2. Essentially YOU would be that, or those, commanders trying to lead your faction to greater things.

So i would say this is more of a roleplay game idea. As mentioned by some of the others, many of the users who take part in the role play threads enjoy developing a character, and having them overcome obstacles and achieve certain goals, often while working with or against other players creating unforeseen dramatic situations or other kinds of events. Roleplay threads are for people who really enjoy _writing_ in other words. But it is a type of writing you cant get anywhere else because it is a story built by several people at the same time.

So i think what some are trying to say is that they might be interested in the idea but not in the sense of it being a roleplay thread just becuase of _how_ different it would really have to be.

I know i said id like to help but honestly it might be a bad idea, because im sure once we got a whole set of rules and stuff down, i wouldnt be able to find the time to make it happen and make it happen well. know what i mean?

It would be cool if everyone who joined was as serious about it as you or I might be, but look at even the number of players who join the role play threads that go up already. How many of them really seem to put a whole lot of effort into their posts? You would inevitably get players who would join and quite frankly just add crap to the game because they wouldn't care about it on the same scale as others. that can mess up these rps with ten or so people, again, controlling just one character. If someone was responsible for a whole faction and in battles actually did make posts like, one tactical squad runs forward and fires their weapons while the person they battle against posts super detailed and awesome battle descriptions peoples hands would fly up in the air while saying wow fuckin great.

there is no way to ensure each player would be dedicated enough because many people would put a lot of effort into the army description and then maybe the first post or two and then just slide to garbage. This, and many people would hop on as GMs and just accept everyone who wanted to join their game.

which actually brings up another thing. there would really only be able to be ONE of these, ever. if not i suppose it would be like how WoW has multiple servers of the exact same thing pretty much, same world and what not at least. But thats something that would ahve to be worked out too.

k I'm finally done with this post.


----------

